# Curious Markings On Omega Strap



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

What do the markings GAE and HAI mean on this Omega watch strap?

Cheers


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

From distant memory thay are just internal company codes from Omega. I dont think they mean anything madly important


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

I asked the same question when I bought a new one once, the guy in the shop told me it was an Omega code for what end had the buckle put on it, how true this was I dont know but sounded reasonable to me so I just said oh ok.

Cheers, John


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

I presume the strap is sharkskin -- "HAI" is German for shark.

.

.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I suppose it could be Shark, but I don't really know! It's a nice strap though.


----------

